# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Master database sysusers all have the same sid?

## global

Hi, I noticed that when I do a select * from sysusers in the master database they all show the same sid?

dbo 0x04EB1BD4B662E84EA2F014F4691D18E7
guest 0x04EB1BD4B662E84EA2F014F4691D18E7
BUILTIN\Administrators   0x04EB1BD4B662E84EA2F014F4691D18E7 

And so on...

Is there a way to correct this?  I'm not sure this is normal or not?

Thanks for your time.

----------


## global

Doing a little digging and found that the sid that all the rolls and users in the master database are now mapped to a login (user) on the server.

Is there a way to correct this?

Thanks

----------


## global

I think I found a work around.  I restored a backup of the master db onto another system and took a look at the sysusers table and found all the correct SIDs for the users\rolls.  Then I just updated the sysusers table that had the wrong SIDS to the correct ones.

Now they match as they

----------


## skhanal

Rather than updating the system table directly you should use sp_change_users_login to correct orphan users.

----------

